# My New Pelican 1560 Case



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

I love it!  The pick an pluck foam is great.  Makes it really easy to customize.  The case itself is a little heavier than i expected, but i really can't complain, seeing as how the build quality is superb.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2011)

all right! I got me a killer 1510 with dividers and mesh storage top that just rocks. I'll post a pic of it later with goodies if you like?


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

Please do.  I am debating on the top organizer.  Is it worth it?


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2011)

I think so, I have lots of little things that without would need separate storage. Stand by for quick pic.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

*standing by*


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice.  That looks well organized.  On a side note, what do you think of the 17-35?  I was looking at it but can't decide between that and the 28-70 2.8.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 29, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> I love it! The pick an pluck foam is great. Makes it really easy to customize. The case itself is a little heavier than i expected, but i really can't complain, seeing as how the build quality is superb.


Interesting, but was the bulging crotch shot necessary?   :meh:


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2011)

17-35 and 28-70 are different animals. 28-70 being more comparable to the 24-70, just an older revision. Honestly I haven't had chance to use the 17-35 yet other than play around the house.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

kundalini said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I love it! The pick an pluck foam is great. Makes it really easy to customize. The case itself is a little heavier than i expected, but i really can't complain, seeing as how the build quality is superb.
> ...



I didn't even notice it.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> 17-35 and 28-70 are different animals. 28-70 being more comparable to the 24-70, just an older revision. Honestly I haven't had chance to use the 17-35 yet other than play around the house.



Ahh.  And my dilemma is while i love the nifty fifty, i just wish i had more versatility in tight situations, indoors, etc.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2011)

kundalini said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I love it! The pick an pluck foam is great. Makes it really easy to customize. The case itself is a little heavier than i expected, but i really can't complain, seeing as how the build quality is superb.
> ...



Buwaaaa~!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > 17-35 and 28-70 are different animals. 28-70 being more comparable to the 24-70, just an older revision. Honestly I haven't had chance to use the 17-35 yet other than play around the house.
> ...



for sure. If I was shooting a crop body I'd take a hard look at that Tokina or the Nikkor 12-24.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice!  I think im too unorganized to use that.  I want a lens mounted ready to go.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice!  I think im too unorganized to use that.  I want a lens mounted ready to go.



So place your dividers or pick and pluck foam to allow for that.  I opted not to, as i always find myself in different situations, requiring different gear.  And since i have only one body, i'd rather open up the case and put on a lens than open up the case and have to remove a lens, and then put another on.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 1, 2011)

It probably weighs close to 125 lbs.


----------



## NikonME (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice case, but it has too much room. I think you need to buy more gear to fill it up.


----------



## KmH (Aug 1, 2011)

I hate the foam 'dust' that eventually gets all over everything, and having to store all the unused squares of foam.

Dividers forever.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 1, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Nice case, but it has too much room. I think you need to buy more gear to fill it up.



Depending on what happens between now and April, I'll be replacing the speedo stuff with Dynalites of Profotos. 125 lbs is too freaking heavy.



KmH said:


> I hate the foam 'dust' that eventually gets all over everything, and having to store all the unused squares of foam.
> 
> Dividers forever.



Plus you don't have to buy new dividers every time you re-arrange your case.


----------

